
The Moral Bankruptcy of Manipulating Human Psychology to Turn Users into Addicts - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/the-complete-moral-bankruptcy-of-manipulating-human-psychology-to-turn-users-into-addicts-d09b98281ef
======
steanne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15717649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15717649)

~~~
DrScump
(280+ points, 96+ comments)

------
ACow_Adonis
I do not usually do this, given that this conversation has already been posted
on hacker news, but i felt compelled.

At the top of the page is an icon, i'm presuming of the author, and a
description:

"I created a story-driven strategy framework to help transformational
companies achieve planetary scale. Learn what I do at
[http://exponents.co"](http://exponents.co")

Since I couldn't actually parse that sentence, i went to
[http://exponents.co](http://exponents.co)

I've only got one question hacker news might be able to answer for me...is
this a parody? Am i part of a joke i don't get?

~~~
alex_hitchins
I thought the same. It makes no sense to me what-so-ever.

Can only assume that it's either parody or for a very, very select audience!

